# Is this laptop suitable for gaming?



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 1, 2010)

Toshiba U500-1CN

Windows 7
Nvidia Geforce G210M Graphics
Intel core Duo P8700
4096MB Ram
400GB HDD


----------



## Runefox (Mar 1, 2010)

Sort of. The G210M isn't the fastest out there, but it really depends on what you mean by "gaming" - The rest of the machine certainly is fast enough.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 2, 2010)

The likes of Dragon Age and Mass Effect


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 2, 2010)

Err... no.  I would not call the 210M sufficient for those kinda games.

But in the bigger picture, NO laptop is really suitable for gaming.  No mobile GPU is as powerful as its desktop brethren, and apart from the obvious cooling and lifetime issues, laptops cannot be upgraded much, so if you buy one for gaming, it's basically obsolete in a year and there's nothing you can do about it.  For a fraction of the money, you can build a dedicated desktop gaming system that's more powerful than any laptop could ever be, then just buy a simpler laptop to handle non-gaming portable needs.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Err... no.  I would not call the 210M sufficient for those kinda games.
> 
> But in the bigger picture, NO laptop is really suitable for gaming.  No mobile GPU is as powerful as its desktop brethren, and apart from the obvious cooling and lifetime issues, laptops cannot be upgraded much, so if you buy one for gaming, it's basically obsolete in a year and there's nothing you can do about it.  For a fraction of the money, you can build a dedicated desktop gaming system that's more powerful than any laptop could ever be, then just buy a simpler laptop to handle non-gaming portable needs.


THIS

For example, I have a laptop, and a desktop, the laptop is about a year newer, and, in theory, superior to my desktop.
Guess what machine runs any game I put on it, faster than the other? My desktop!


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 4, 2010)

When someone want a laptop it's probably 'cause he/she moves alots. And if he/she like to game, he wants something to be able to. That's a thing you need to consider. 
And that laptop is definetly not the best out of here. 

The best to do actualy, if you move around like me, is to buy a laptop, and then slowly build a decent deskop, wait for intel i9 and nvidia 400 series.

And cerberus, if your laptop specs are more bad then your deskop, it's pretty normal that you deskop outrun it... The age won't change anything in one year. A good gaming laptop will be at least 2000$ With some i7 920 and gtx 285 aswell as 6-12gb or ram. 

Anyway.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 4, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> The best to do actualy, if you move around like me, is to buy a laptop, and then slowly build a decent deskop, wait for intel i9 and nvidia 400 series.


Totally overkill. The i7 is currently overkill; Nothing makes use of that kind of power yet, and Intel is charging a hefty premium for it (for about a 50% performance increase over the fastest i5's and Phenom II's, the fastest i7 is well over 200% the price; Not worth it at all, nothing makes that worth it unless money is no object, and for that matter, the difference in performance in terms of games and most real-world situations is near-imperceptible).



> A good gaming laptop will be at least 2000$ With some i7 920 and gtx 285 aswell as 6-12gb or ram.



Well, that'd be classified as "good", but also overkill. You don't need an i7, nor a GTX 285, nor any more than 4GB of RAM (though 6GB is becoming common, so meh, might as well; 12GB is not in any way reasonable). For a *laptop that can play games*, expect to pay in around $1,200 to $1,500 for something decent, and buy it from the manufacturer, not a retailer. "At least" $2000 is total overkill e-peen. Not to mention an i7 with a GTX 285 = Heat central. If it's not kept completely cool at all times, it can and will have very painful issues - See the nVidia GPU scandal/class-action lawsuit back in the 8000-series, where the GPU actually melted the solder joints/traces and warped the motherboard, much like the primary cause of the X-Box 360's red rings of death. Total system failure.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the laptop that was recommended to us:

Sony Vaio F11S1E
*Intel Core i7-330M
*NVIDIA GeForce GT 330 GPU graphics card
*Windows 7 Home Premium
*6144MB RAM
*500GB HDD


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

The laptop that I have may be suitable for gaming...I mean, it's an entertainment PC...

It's an HP Pavillion 
I don't remember the exact specs of it though..

What I do remember is that it's has an Intel Core 2 Duo Processor and Windows 7 Home Premium
400 GB memory and like 500 GB hard drive space...
I hear that computers labeled under T6600 are good, I forget what it meant..my mom was reading off a whole bunch of different recommended specs the day before I got this computer...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

No laptop is suitable for gaming, get a desktop ^^


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> No laptop is suitable for gaming, get a desktop ^^


 
They make certain laptops for gaming.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> They make certain laptops for gaming.


If I'm not mistaken...Dell actually has customizable laptops, where you can choose the specs and crap...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> They make certain laptops for gaming.



Yea, but look at the price then compare it with that of the same desktop.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> They make certain laptops for gaming.



They do; However, they overheat very quickly and are generally barely portable in any sense of the word (low battery life, massive weight). You need to keep it religiously clean, and if you end up using these things in anything but a perfect environment, which is to say on a desk or on a notebook cooler, you can end up frying the graphics chip pretty easily. I actually know someone who has an Alienware that did just that.


----------



## Greykitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Agreed there, Desktops are best for games.  I did get a gaming notebook but is 17" screen and it weighs about 8lbs.  Therefore I don't take it anywhere.  It's my temporary computer till I actually get my desktop put together and move to a more permanent housing situation.

It's a really great laptop though, does stay cool but I don't run massive games on it.  Most I play are Age of Empires, and Red Alert.  So nothing that drains it a lot.  I mainly got it to art on, something that could handle rendering animation too, and watch movies.  XD


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> No laptop is suitable for gaming, get a desktop ^^



Someone's already told me to get a desktop, it's pretty obvious that I DON'T WANT one


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2010)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Someone's already told me to get a desktop, it's pretty obvious that I DON'T WANT one



Then spend over 2k to get a decent gaming laptop that'll probably need to get fixed or replaced in a year or two instead of getting a durable & kickass desktop for 1k or slightly more.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Then spend over 2k to get a decent gaming laptop that'll probably need to get fixed or replaced in a year or two instead of getting a durable & kickass desktop for 1k or slightly more.


If I'm not mistaken...my laptop is considered a gaming laptop, and it was under 1k....it was $850 all together with the warranty I chose and tax...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I'm not mistaken...my laptop is considered a gaming laptop, and it was under 1k....it was $850 all together with the warranty I chose and tax...



I said for a decent one xD


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 7, 2010)

The laptop's been ordered for several days and I'm not going to fork out extra â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬ for a desktop

I don't like desktops, I don't have the freedom of being able to move from room to room on a moment's notice and use the machine whereever I feel


----------

